# Selena Gomez & Taylor Swift - Pink Top Wallpaper/Collage (x1)



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2020)

Taylor für Vogue UK und Selena für WSJ 
Sie teilen eben alles wink2



​


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## Brian (12 Jan. 2020)

:thx: für die zwei Hammerfrauen :WOW:


----------



## frank63 (13 Jan. 2020)

Danke für die beiden Hübschen.


----------

